# My 1st Tutie 4 Ya Bootie!! (pic heavylicious!) WOC In The House!



## xhypnotiqex (Mar 1, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## nichollecaren (Mar 1, 2009)

very nice! I particularly like the moisturizer step lol


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Mar 1, 2009)

You should post this in the tutorial section. =)


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Mar 1, 2009)

Love your earrings, and yeah, this really should be in the tut forum.


----------



## xhypnotiqex (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks you guys!!! I'm gonna put it in tutorials!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

^^ You just need to have the Mods move it....Just pm one of them..Like Shimmer etc...


----------

